# سؤال حول طرق الرفع المساحي



## Mmostafa (12 أغسطس 2006)

أرجو منكم إفادتي حول أفضل الطرق لرفع قطعة ارض.
و هل يختلف رفع مبنى موجود بالفعل عن رفع قطعة أرض؟
.....أفادكم الله......


----------



## أحمد الهمالى (13 أغسطس 2006)

Mmostafa قال:


> أرجو منكم إفادتي حول أفضل الطرق لرفع قطعة ارض.
> و هل يختلف رفع مبنى موجود بالفعل عن رفع قطعة أرض؟
> .....أفادكم الله......






السلام عليكم أخي العزيز

بخصوص سؤالك فالإجابة عليه تتطلب معرفة ما إذا كان المطوب رفع إحداثيات أم رفع مناسيب
نأمل تحديد المطلوب حتى نتمكن من إفادتك بالإجابة المناسبة.​


----------



## Mmostafa (13 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم و شكرا على اهتمامك.
الموضوع يتلخص في قطعة أرض صغيرة 120 متر مربع أريد رفعها لرسمها على لوحة,أي رفع إحداثيات و ليس مناسيب.
و هناك طرق بدائية بدون أجهزة - بالشريط مثلا - و أنا أريد كيفية رفع القطعة مع الزوايا بالشريط فقط مع العلم أن القطعة ليست مربعة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (13 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليك اخى
اذا كنت تريد ان ترفع معالم اى قطعه فعليك اتباع الخطوات التاليهكك:
1-عمل هيكل اساسى مثل خط مستقيم او شكل مثلث او مربع او اى شكل تراه مناسبا,حسب الشكل اذا كانت هنالك اشياء داخل القطعه فيستحب ان يكون الشكل حوالى القطعه من الخارج او العكس ,اذا كانت القطعه مزدحمه فيستحسن ان ترى نقطتان على الاقل من اى نقطه.
2-قس المسافه بين النقاط فى الهيكل او الشكل الذى اخترته على الواقع, يستحسن القياس من عده نقاط للتاكد.
3-ابدا بقياس معالم النقطه من الهيكل معى الحرص بان اى معلم تقيسه من نقطتين على الاقل.
4-بقليل من الحسابات مع العلم بقيم)1( يمكن معرفه المسافت الحقيقيه للقطعه.
والله اعلم
اخوك عمر


----------



## Mmostafa (13 أغسطس 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## أحمد الهمالى (13 أغسطس 2006)

أخي العزيز

وفقا لما ذكرت أنت بحاجة لرفع مناسيب الأركان الأربعة لقطعة الأرض حتى تتمكن من حساب المسافة الأفقية الحقيقية بين كل نقطتين لتوقيعها على ورقة الرسم بالإضافة إلى إتباع الطريقة التى ذكرها زميلنا.​


----------



## نبعة المدينة (13 أغسطس 2006)

*رسم حدود قطعه (رفع مساحي)*

اخي حول سؤالك حول رفع قطعة ارض ( تحديد معالمها ) 
قبل كل شيء يجب ان تعلم انه لايمكن ان تعرف تحديد حدود قطعه قبل ان تربط كل نقطه بنقطتين متجاورتين لانه لا تنحصر المعلومه في الابعاد المحصوره بين الحدود الخارجيه للقطعه ولكن الزاويه المحصوره بينهما 
وملخص الحديث قم بمايلي
اولاً- رقم زوايا القطعه 1-2-3-4 ... وهكذا
ثانياً- قم بقياس المسافه المحصوره بين كل نقطه والنقطه التي تجاورها أي بين 1و2 بلاضافه للمسافه بين 2-3 ... وبين 3و4 ...وهكذا 
ثالثاً - وهي الاهم عملية الربط بين النقاط وامامك عدة خيارات فاما أن تضع نقطه ربط قريبه من النقاط داخل القطعه ولنعطه رقم 100 وعملية الربط تعني معرفة المسافه بين نقطة الربط (100 ) وحدود القطعه وبمعنى أّخر قياس المسافه بين النقطه (100) والنقاط 1و 2 و3 و4 .....وهكذا اما الخيار الثاني فهو قياس المسافات وربطها ببعضها البعض أي المسافه بين 1مع 3 وقياس المسافه بين 3و5 والمسافه بين 5و7 والمسافه بين 7و9 
وعند العوده الى الكمبيوتر ترسم المسافه الأولى بين 1و2 ومن ثم ترسم دائره مركزها نقطه 1 وقطرها المسافه المقاسه في الموقع بين 1و3 وترسم دائره اخرىمركزها نقطه2 وقطرها المسافه المقاسه بين 2و3 عند تقاطع االدائرتين تكون مكان واتجاه النقطه3 وهكذا نرسم باقي النقاط لعلك قهمت علي ماذا اقصد بربط النقاط اي قياس عدة ابعاد من نفس النفطه
أخي سلام


----------



## Mmostafa (14 أغسطس 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

زادك الله علما


----------



## roki10us (21 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا و شكرا على الاهتمامكم جميعا


----------



## المهندس ali (22 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
1-عمل شبكة مساحية تتكون من عدة نقاط 
2- يجب أن يكون هناك نقطتين معلومة الأحدثيات (على الأقل)
3-يجب أن تكون هذه النقاط تمكنك من رؤية جميع العالم 
4-عمل القياسات المناسبة ( المسافة بين النقاط ومعرفة المناسيب بين النقاط )
5- تبدأ برفع المعالم بحيث وضع الجهاز عاى النقطة والعاكس عاى النقاط المراد رفعها 
ملاحظات :-
كلما كانت النقاط عددها قليل كان ذلك أفضل 
أسف لتقديمي بهذا الأختصار أذا أردت توضيح في أي نقطة أنا جهاز لخدمتك


----------



## نبعة المدينة (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*السؤال تحديد الزاويه والمسافه لأي نقطه مستحدثه*

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
املك جهاز مساحه تستومات سويسري من نوع leica1010ولا يوجد عندي توتال ستيشن وانا مهندس مدني شائت الظروف ان اعمل في مجال المساحه والطريق التي اقرأ بها النقاط هي الزاويه ألأفقيه والعموديه والمسافه العموديه والمسافه المائله ولا اريد ان ابعبش كثيراً في الجهاز حتى يعطيني الاحداثيات ولا اشعر انني بحاجه لها حيث تظهر لي عند ادخالها على بنامج سوفت ديسك8
في حالة انني ادخل النقاط لحدود القطعه وبعد التوصيل بينها من خلال برنامج سوفت ديسك 8
وبعد ان اقوم بتقسيم القطعه الى أجزاء متساويه 
فانني بحاجه لادخال نقاط جديده(على الكمبيوتر وليس في الموقع) ولنعطها اسم 201’ 202’ 203 ’204 وهي حدود أجزاء القطع المقتطعه ( المفروزه)
ولافترض ان الجهاز موجود على نقطه افتراضيه(500,500)وانني وجهت الجهاز الى نقطه في وسط القطعه (نقطة ربط)ولنعطها اسم 700وقرأت المسافه العموديه وكانت30متر وزاويه افقيه 220.1010 فالسؤال ألآن كيف لي ان اطبع الزاويه والمسافه من نقطه 500الى انقاط المستحدثه حتى اتمكن من تعيين النقاط المستحدثه او لو سألن السؤال لو طلب مني ان اعيد كافة حدود القطعه فكيف اعيدها حيث المطلوب على علمي هو تثبيت الجهاز على النقطه التي كنت قد وضعت الجهاز عليها (500’500)وتوجيه الجهاز الى النقطه المعلومه ألأخرى700 واثبت الزاويه على القرائه السابقه 700بزاويه 220,1010لحد ألآن واضح 
ولكن كيف اطبع مسافة وزاوية النقاط المستحدثه 201 ,2202 ,203ضمن برنامج soft desk8 حتى يتسنى لي تعيين النقاط تلك
ولست بحاجه لاحداثياتها فقط اريد المسافه والزاويه لأي نقطه 
والشكر سلفاً


----------



## المهندس ali (28 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أخي نبعة المدينة وضح ماهي أمكانية الجهاز بالضبط (مالذي يقيس ) ووضح سؤلك بالضبط 
أنا مافهمت بالضبط أنك لا تحتاج لاحدثيات ولكن أذا كان عندك أحدثيات هذه النقاط فبمكانك حساب الزاوية والمسافة رياضيا ويكون ذلك بين كل نقطتين معلومة الأحدثيات


----------



## roki10us (3 أكتوبر 2006)

Total Stations مافيها كلام


----------



## zakaria bayome (7 أكتوبر 2006)

لرفع قطعة ألارض بالشريط يقاس ألاضلاع الموجوده بالطبيعه بالشريط ويؤحذ رابط لها بنقطه ثابتهبالشريط وليكن مبني مجاور ثم تقسم الارض الي مثلثات ويقاس الاضلاع التي نتجت من تقسيم الارض الي مثلثات ومن حساب مساحة المثلثات بمعلومية اطوال اضلاعها يمكن ايجاد مساحة الارض وذلك بجمع مساحة المثلثات المكونه لهذه الارض ومن اطوال المثلثات يمكن حساب الزوايا وبالتالي حساب زوايا قطعة الارض اذا كان هذا الشرح غير وافي فبامكاني ان اضرب لسيادتكم احد الامثله وحتي يكون المثال يتفق مع هذه الحاله برجاء ارسال لي كروكي لشكل هذه الارض وشكرا


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الافادة عن كيفية الاعداد المساحى لانشاء طريق من البداية الى النهاية


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

*ارجو الاهتمام*



نبعة المدينة قال:


> اخي حول سؤالك حول رفع قطعة ارض ( تحديد معالمها )
> قبل كل شيء يجب ان تعلم انه لايمكن ان تعرف تحديد حدود قطعه قبل ان تربط كل نقطه بنقطتين متجاورتين لانه لا تنحصر المعلومه في الابعاد المحصوره بين الحدود الخارجيه للقطعه ولكن الزاويه المحصوره بينهما
> وملخص الحديث قم بمايلي
> اولاً- رقم زوايا القطعه 1-2-3-4 ... وهكذا
> ...


السلام عليكم
ارجو الافادة عن كيفية الاعداد المساحى لانشاء طريق من البداية الى النهاية


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

*مساحة*



Mmostafa قال:


> أرجو منكم إفادتي حول أفضل الطرق لرفع قطعة ارض.
> و هل يختلف رفع مبنى موجود بالفعل عن رفع قطعة أرض؟
> .....أفادكم الله......


السلام عليكم
ارجو الافادة عن كيفية الاعداد المساحى لانشاء طريق من البداية الى النهاية


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

ادعو اللة لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الافادة عن كيفية الاعداد المساحى لانشاء طريق من البداية الى النهاية


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

*مساحة*

ندعو اللة لكم النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

*مساحة*

السلام عليكم
ارجو الافادة عن كيفية الاعداد المساحىللطرق


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

طرق العمل علىgps


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

*مساحة*

اللة معكم دائما


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

من فضلكم هو لابد من 30 رسالة للمشاركة


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

عموما انا في انتظاركم


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

اريد معرفة كيف يمكن عمل ميزانية شبكية للطرق


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

ارجو من سيادتكم الرد


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

ارجو مساعدتى فى معرفة الجابة على اسئلتى


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

ماهى طريقة الرفع بالاحداثيات


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

ماهى طريقة حساب الاحداثيات


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

ماهى ابسط طرق الرفع بالاحداثيات


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

كيفيةالرفع المساحى بالاحداثيات


----------



## مجدى طرطور (17 أبريل 2007)

ماهى طريق الرفع بالgps


----------



## مجدى طرطور (18 أبريل 2007)

ياجماعة الخير لية مافى حد منكم بيرد علي اسئلتنا


----------



## طارق غراب (14 يونيو 2009)

good job and thankuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## alsadaf2007 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*سؤال*

الى جمينع الاخوة سؤالي كيف استطيع نقل بيانات من الحاسوب الى التوتل (لايكا) وماهو نوع الملف وامتدادة الذي يستقبلة التوتل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اكبار الهمه (28 سبتمبر 2009)

نشكر جميع الاخوة على التعاون وان دل على شئ انما يدل على حرص الجميع للافادة والاستفادة


----------



## محمد شيت (30 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا لكى تعمل الرفع المساحى لهذه الارض بدون جهاز هى طريقه مبسطه جدا عن طريق شريط القياس الحديدى وذلك ان تقيس جميع حدود قطعه الارض اى من النقطه للنقطه الاخرى وتشيك على تربيعه الارض او هل الارض اركانها مربعه ولا هى فى الاساس غير مربعه وفى الاخير تقوم برسم كل هذه المسافات على برنامج الاتوكاد ويظهر الشكل الفعلى لقطعه الارض وانا بفضل لو موجود توتال استشين يكون افضل واسرع بكتير.


----------



## elumama2009 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## elumama2009 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zorba2000 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بالتؤفيق يا شباب


----------



## هبه هاشم (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد منكم كل المعلومات عن الرفع المساحي


----------



## مدحت عبدالحافظ (16 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو التوضيح او التعديل لرفع قطعه ارض بعد قياس المسافه بين 1و3 ثم بين 1و2 لتوقيع نقطه 3 نرسم دائره مركزها 1 و(قطرهاولا نصف قطرها)المسافه بين 1و3


----------



## مكتب الابداع (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الاهتمامكم


----------



## مطهر المروني (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*خطوات الرفع المساحى*

*<U>قبل البدء في اي عمل مساحي لابد من خطوات مهمة يجب علي مهندس المساحة اتبعها حتي يستطيع اتمام عمله بسرعة والجودة المطلوبة. 
وفي البدء يمكننا تقسيم المساحة العملية (العمل المساحي) الي قسمين :

1. رفع مساحي survey 

2. توقيع مساحي stake out

وبصفة عامة:
الرفع المساحي : نقوم به في انشاء مشاريع هندسية (مباني - طرق -جسور وغيرها) لرفع معالم هذه المشاريع وعمل المسوحات المطلوبة 
ويكون بجميع اجهزة المساحة ​
<LI dir=rtl>رفع مساحي بالشريط <LI dir=rtl>رفع مساحي بالبوصلة <LI dir=rtl>رفع مساحي بالثيولايت <LI dir=rtl>رفع مساحي المحطة الشاملة <LI dir=rtl>رفع مساحي GPS <LI dir=rtl>رفع مساحي بالصور الجوية 
رفع مساحي الاقمار الصناعية


وبعد رفع معالم مشاريعنا المختلفة وتصميمها نحتاج لتوقيع هذه التفاصيل في الطبيعة وهنا تبداء المرحلة الثانية 
التوقيع المساحي :
وهو توقيع تفاصيل ماقمنا برفعه من معالم لمشاريعنا (طرق -جسور وغيرها )
عموما اي مهندس مساحة علي وجه هذا الارض هو يعمل في احدي الحالتين 
اما رفع مساحي 
او توقيع مساحي 
(نحن هنا ليست بصدد الحديث عن الرفع او التوقيع المساحي)​

<H2>اذن ماهي الخطوات التي يجب اتبعها للقيام باعمالنا المساحية علي الوجه المطلوب


<LI dir=rtl>العمل المكتبي <LI dir=rtl>اختيار الاجهزة المناسبة لعمل <LI dir=rtl>الاعدادات الاولية في الحقل <LI dir=rtl>استعمال النطرية العملية للمساحة <LI dir=rtl>تصحيح الاعمال المساحية 
كتابة تقرير العمل
وسوف اتكلم عن اي خطوات بتفصيل وبيان اهميتها وتاثيرها علي العمل 

العمل المكتبي :
ونقصد به المعلومات المطلوب مكتبا لاتمام العمل في الحقل 
يجب قبل الذهاب الي الحقل توفير المعلومات اللامة للعمل والتاكد من صحتها سواء كان هذا العمل هو رفع مساحي او توقيع مساحي وسوف اضرب مثال لكل حالة :
المثال الاول : رفع مساحي 
نفترض انه طلب مننا عمل مضلع مفتوح لطريق بطول 10 كم يبدا من نقطة معلومة وينتهي في نقطة معلومة 
اذن المعلومات التي يجب توفيرها مكتبيا هي​
<LI dir=rtl>احداثيات نقطة بداية المضلع <LI dir=rtl>احداثيات نقطة نهاية المضلع <LI dir=rtl>انحراف النقطة الاولي 
انحراف النقطة الثانية
كما يجب التاكد من صحة هذا المعلومات (اي ان هذه المعلومات تخص فعلا هذه النقاط )
المثال الثاني : التوقيع المساحي :
نفترض انه طلب مننا توقيع مسار الطريق الذي رفع في المثال الاول 
اذن المعلومات التي يجب توفيرها مكتبياهي :

<LI dir=rtl>احداثيات نقطتين لنبدا منهما العمل (او علي الاقل نقطة وانحراف ) <LI dir=rtl>احداثيات مسار الطريق 
احداثيات نقاط اخري لضبط العمل بها
يحب التاكد حسابيا من احداثيات هذه النقاط عن طريق المعادلات المختلفة قبل الذهاب الي الحقل 


الخطوة الثانية :
اختيار الجهاز المناسب: 
يجب قبل الذهاب الي الحقل اختيار الجهاز المناسب لعمل الذي سوف تقوم به في الحقل اقصد بمناسب الاتي:​
<LI dir=rtl>اختيار جهاز موصفاته تتانسب مع الدقة المطلوبة في العمل <LI dir=rtl>التاكد من جميع ملحقات الجهاز 
(هناك ملحقات مهمة توفر علينا كثير من الوقت مثل الراديو مع جهاز المحطة الشاملة وغيرها من الملحقات) <LI dir=rtl>عمل المعايرة الداخلية للجهاز الذي تمه اختياره والتاكد من جاهزيته للعمل 
اختيار العاملة المدربة وذات الخبرة بهذا العمل
 
الخطوة الثالثة:
اعدادات اولية في الحقل:
بعد التاكد من المعلومات المكتبية (الخطوة الاولي ) واختيار الجهاز المناسب (الخطوة الثانية ) نذهب بعد ذلك الي الحقل وقبل البد في العمل نقوم بالخطوات الاتي:​
عمل فحص نطري (بالعين ) لنقاط التي يبد منها العمل (النقطة التي يحتلها الجهاز والنقطة التي سوف نوجه عليها)
هل هذه النقاط ثابتة ؟ اما تحركة من موقعها ؟
هل حصل لهذه النقاط ارتفاع عن وضعها الطبيعة ؟ (يحصل ذلك في الارض الطينية )
هل حصل لهذه النقاط انخفاض عن وضعها الطبيعة ؟ (يحصل ذلك في الارض الرملية)

<LI dir=rtl>بعد الفحص النطري للنقاط نضع الجهاز في النقطة الاولي ونعمل اعدادات الجهاز من leveling &centering (في حالة اننا نستخدم ثيولايت او محطة شاملة) اما في حالة استخدام جهاز level لانحتاج وضع الجهاز فوق النقطة <LI dir=rtl>بعد ذلك نوجه الجهاز الي نقطة الاخري والتي يكون فوقها العاكس موزن تماما نقراء فيها وبذلك نكون اتمننا اعدادات الجهاز (الحديث هنا المحطة الشاملة) 
نفس الخطوة السابقة نعمل قراءة في النقطة الاخري التي فوقها العاكس واخذ القراءات الناتجة ومقارنتها القراءات الموجودة عندنا والماخوذه من المكتب
(في كثير من الاحيان لاتتطابق هذه القراءة يكون هناك فرق يصل الي 30 سم وفي هذه الحالة نفسم المسافة بين النقطتين (طريقة الالة الحاسبة)(البيانات المستخدمة في الحساب هي البيانات الماخوذه من المكتب) علي المسافة المقرؤه بجهاز المحطة الشاملة 
وندخل هذا الثابت في اعدادات الجهاز في مكان factar scale 

نعمل قراءة مرة اخري في النقطة التي فيها العاكس في هذا المرة تتطابق القراءتين معا
 

النطريه العملية للمساحة :



يمكننا تلخيص هذه النظرية في الاتي :​
<LI dir=rtl>العمل في المساحة يكون من الكل الي الجزء 
للاسقاط (توقيع)نقطة تحتاج لمعرفة النقطة التي قبلها والتي بعدها 
تطبيق هذه النطرية يقلل كثير من المجهود والوقت 

العمل في المساحة يكون من الكل الي الجزء:
افضل مثال لشرح هذا البند هو عملية الرفع المساحي 
فمثلا لانشاء طريق بطول 10كم 
لتطبيق البند الاول 
نعمل مضلع يحوي هذا الطريق بطول 10كم بحيث يتكون هذا المضلع من 20 نقطة فقط المسافة بين النقطة والاخري 500 متر ونضبط نقاط هذا المضلع . هذا المضلع يعتبر اساس الطريق (وبعتبره الكل) 
ثم من نقاط المضلع نعمل لرفع مساحي للجميع اجزاء الطريق . ويكن الرفع كل 25 متر (وهذا هو الجزء)
الكل هنا رفع المضلع الذي يحوي الطريق 
والجزء هنا رفع تفاضيل الطريق كامله

2- لتوقيع نقطة نحتاج الي نقطتين :
هذا البند واضح لتوقيع اي نقطة محتاج لمعرفة نقطتين او (نقطة وانحرافها ) ولكن الحوجة لنقطة الاخري لضبط هذا التوقيع
 المراجع

محاضرات هندسه المساحه السنه الاولى والثانيه كلية الهندسه جامعة الاسكندريه

​</U>*</H2>


----------



## علاء الدين سيد محم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد شرح لتوتال لايكا بيلدر 200m باللغه العربيه
ايميلى[email protected]
شكرا


----------



## عبدالملك شيبان (31 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني
اريد الاستعلام عن البرزمة كيف يتم وصول الليزر اليها وعودته الى الجهاز وماهو احتمال الخطأ


----------



## عبدالملك شيبان (31 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني
دايمااحصل على 2سم -او+في المنسوب وهذاليس بجهاز معين بل بمعظم الاجهزة التي اعمل عليها من الليكا


----------



## عبدالملك شيبان (31 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اريد التوضيح الصورة .شكل سريان الشعاع مابين الجهاز المساحي والعاكس


----------



## ايلاف df (23 يونيو 2011)

شباب ارجوكم بدي شرح تفصيلي لتقسيم قطعة ارض الى مثلثات وحساب المساحة .............رجاءا


----------



## ايلاف df (23 يونيو 2011)

شباب ممكن حدا يفيدني بكيفية حساب مساحة قطعة ارض غير منتظمة بدون اجهزة ............رجاءا شرح تفصيلي


----------



## ايلاف df (23 يونيو 2011)

ممكن حدا يشرحلي كيفية حساب مساحة قطعة ارض غير منتظمة بدون اجهزة وكيفية تقسيمها الى مثلثات من اين ابدء بالتقسيم رجاءا ضروري جدا


----------



## zakaria bayome (27 يوليو 2011)

حساب قطعة ارض غير منتظمه بدون اجهزه بتقسيمها الي مثلثات:-
1-بداية تقسيم الارض الي مثلثات يراعي ان تكون نقطة التقسيم تفيد الغرض الذي من اجله التقسيم فرضا ان هذه النقطه بها مصدر مياه وهذه الارض ارض زراعيه فيجب ان يكون التقسيم من هذه النقطه بالذات اما اذا كان الهدف من التقسيم هو حساب مساحة قطعة الارض ففي هذه الحاله يتم التقسيم من اي نقطه من نقط تلاقي اضلاع المضلع
2- فرضاالتقسيم يبدأللشكل الذي رؤوس اضلاعه النقط (ا,ب,ج,د,ه,و,ع,غ,ق,س,ص) ولتكن البدايه من النقطه(أ)هذه تصل بالنقطه(ج) لانتاج المثلث الاول وكذلك (ا) تصل بالنقطه(ه) لانتاج المثلث الثاني وكذلك (ا) تصل بالنقطه (ع) لانتاج المثلث الثالث وكذلك (ا) تصل بالنقطه(ق) لانتاج المثلث الرابع وكذلك (ا) تصل بالنقطه(ص) لانتاج المثلث الخامس وهكذا (ا) تصل بالنقطه( الخ) لانتاج باقي المثلثات حتي ننتهي من تقفيل الشكل الي مثلثات
3- نستخدم قانون حساب مساحة المثلث بمعلومية اضلاعه لحساب كل مثلث علي حده وفي النهايه نجمع مساحة جميع المثلثات الموجوده في الشكل


----------



## ahmed almassahh (13 أغسطس 2011)

بالنسبة لمساحة قطعتك هذه فأنسب طريقة هي طريقة التحديد الخارجي لكن لابد أن يكون الشكل الخارجي مضبوط الزوايا حتى تكون الرباطات صحيحة عند رسمها ... لأنه إذا كان بها أي خلل فالرسم حا تكون فيه أخطاء


----------



## ahmed almassahh (13 أغسطس 2011)

إضافة: إذا كان الرقعة المراد رفعها كبيرة فيستحسن عمل خطوط و همية داخل الرقعة و ربط النقاط أو أركان المباني بهذه الخطوط حتى يسهل رفعها و من الضروري أن تربط الخطوط الوهمية بنقاط معلومة لتسهيل الوصول إليها.... هذه طرق قديمة طبعا و قد حل التوتال إستيشن بدلا عنها و لكن إذا كان ميزانية العمل بسيطة يمكن اللجوء لهذه الطريقة


----------



## elgasar (17 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحتم اريد معرفة ترجمة كلمة الرفع المساحى الى اللغة الانجليزية


----------



## eng. alana (16 ديسمبر 2012)

نصف قطرها اخي الكريم


----------

